# Housebreaking Puppy in Apartment & Parvo



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey all,


We're going to be getting our golden in a few weeks, and we live in an apartment. We're right next to the stairs and have quick easy access outside to let the puppy go out.

My concern is that since we live in an apartment and where our puppy would go to the bathroom would be out in public where other dogs have gone. 

What can we do in terms of housebreaking? I don't want the guy to get parvo. We can use potty pads and train him on the balcony for the time being? Or will that just elongate the housebreaking process?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I don't see how using pee pads is a problem. Parvo is very serious and quite deadly for a young pup and if I were in your shoes I'd probably do the same. I believe the second shot of the "puppy package" deals with Parvo, so until that shot I would use puppy pads on the balcony. To me, as long as the puppy is outside, it's fine. You mentioned the balcony of your apartment, I hope it's lined with more than pieces of hardwood or I may feel bad for your neighbors beneath you if he misses lol

I'm a first time owner and my opinion may not be worth much, but I personally don't see anything wrong with it. I'd rather sacrifice some time to keep him safe and healthy versus the time, heartbreak, and expenses that Parvo would take if he were get it.


----------



## dakotadogs (Jun 17, 2012)

If you do end up using your balcony, please still clean up after yourself immediately as you would if you took him straight outside out of respect for your neigbors. We live on the groundfloor and have a patio door as well that goes straight outside. The neigbor above us has two dogs that she lets out on her balcony to elimintate. Not only do random droppings come over the side quite often, it also reeks in the summer of urine.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We have the same situation. Live in a condo on the second floor, urban, so lots of dogs. Our vet said no going outside until after four months. Not just to finish the series of shots but because they don't actually know the moment when the mother's gift of immunity ends and the vaccination provide immunity can kick in. I guess there may be some statistical magic in the four months rule. So, we kept the pup inside, and oh it was tough, given puppy energy. But we made it and that also gave Arthur time to get big enough to start slowly teaching slow and careful stair climbing. (I'm not wild about having him go up and down stairs, but he's too big to carry any more!) My advice is that while that initial couple of months in the apartment seems LOOOOONG, just do what your vet says, so no regrets. We now go outside 2-3 times a day—still using the pee pads also so he doesn't have to go up and down too often at his age (five months). He's got the concept and has no problem doing his business in either place. Good luck!


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

We live in a third floor apt and i had no problem with potty training. I personally would not use puppy pads, i feel like it prolongs the house breaking. I never used puppy pads and she did just fine. I would carry her up and down the stairs until she was bigger and i felt she could handle them on her own/ i had a hard time carrying her. I know it was tough going up and down the stairs soo many times a day when she was younger, but we had very few accidents in the apt and she learned very quickly that outside was for pottying. 

Maybe is there a spot of grass that might be more secluded that you could take them out just to potty? I could be wrong but as for waiting to take them out in public would be more on walks or parks but just a trip down to potty might be ok. I would ask the vet what they think.


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

We were in the exact same situation! I say, better safe than sorry. We used potty pads inside the condo (we had two...looking back we should have just used one). Now that Clover is old enough to use the grass outside, we've been using the crate more. We are very active with her, constantly outside, and right before we come inside, she goes potty. Then she can hang out with us for awhile indoors but after about 30 minutes, she goes in her crate for a "nap" for about 3 hours. When we take her out, we immediately take her outside to go potty again. It's a bit of a pain but it eliminates the mess ups inside. Anytime we catch her squatting, we pick her up & run her outside (down the stairs... again a pain but necessary!). Don't punish for mistakes (I think we all know that), just a quick "no" and pick her up & take her outside. Now we just have to master getting her to actually let us know when she wants to go outside & I'll be more comfortable with her roaming free indoors!! Good luck & remember better safe than sorry!! It's a tough couple months to wait but it'll be worth it for a healthy pup!

Also, one thing to note, we didn't take Clover around any other dogs for the first couple months we had her because we were nervous. Now she's a bit skittish around other dogs. Make sure you invite dogs you KNOW are healthy over to your place for play dates. Very important!! We wish we had started that earlier; we just weren't sure about her catching anything, but the vet says as long as we know they're vaccinated & haven't been running around or eating other animal poo, she'll be safe!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I live in what I call Parvo Paradise and could write a book on the dangers of this deadly disease, but you Must get your pups out and socialize them. It is very, very important that the first few months be filled with other dogs to play with, people of all races to see and smell and time to explore the world they now find themselves. You can do this in many ways by carrying them to places they can see new things, walk them more in shady places where more people than dogs walk. Take them to Home Depot or Lowes and put a blanket in the basket and go shopping! But very important that you used the time before all shots are completed to socialize, socialize and more socialize. Parvo seems to love areas that are sunny and warm, birds also can carry the virus so never walk your pup in areas that have bird poop all over the ground. Use common sense, but get your pups out and about if you can.

It is great to use these early months in puppy classes and puppy playdays at training centers. Pups need the time to mouth and play much more rough than we can allow on our own arms (their teeth hurt!), but can play with another pup or dog that is fully vaccinated much more rough and tumble. 

Parvo is a terrible scare for all of us, but I advise you balance the need for protection with the important need to fully socialize and allow your pup to see the world. If care is taken and you are willing to carry your baby sometimes to and from places, you can find many places that can be safe and fun for your babes.


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Deber said:


> I live in what I call Parvo Paradise and could write a book on the dangers of this deadly disease, but you Must get your pups out and socialize them. It is very, very important that the first few months be filled with other dogs to play with, people of all races to see and smell and time to explore the world they now find themselves. You can do this in many ways by carrying them to places they can see new things, walk them more in shady places where more people than dogs walk. Take them to Home Depot or Lowes and put a blanket in the basket and go shopping! But very important that you used the time before all shots are completed to socialize, socialize and more socialize. Parvo seems to love areas that are sunny and warm, birds also can carry the virus so never walk your pup in areas that have bird poop all over the ground. Use common sense, but get your pups out and about if you can.
> 
> It is great to use these early months in puppy classes and puppy playdays at training centers. Pups need the time to mouth and play much more rough than we can allow on our own arms (their teeth hurt!), but can play with another pup or dog that is fully vaccinated much more rough and tumble.
> 
> Parvo is a terrible scare for all of us, but I advise you balance the need for protection with the important need to fully socialize and allow your pup to see the world. If care is taken and you are willing to carry your baby sometimes to and from places, you can find many places that can be safe and fun for your babes.



Thanks Deber! 

We took him to the vet yesterday and she said exactly the same thing. Luckily through the vet office they put on puppy socialization classes so we'll be bringing him to those. Also, we have some friends that we're going to bring their dogs over to have a play date! 

We'll definitely start using your advice to bring him out in public more to socialize him with others!


----------

